# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Questions regarding approximate pricing of Pelvicachromis

## craftsman

Hi everyone,
I have a very newbie question to ask.  :Razz: 

I am quite taken by the colours of the Nigerian Red (Pelvicachromis taeniatus), and know that a LFS in the west sells a pair for around $50.
I almost bought a Pelvicachromis pulcher from a fellow forumer (who was also unaware of the prices) for $25, but learnt tonight that they are selling in Y618 for less than $2!!!!

Can someone please help me understand why the discrapancy in prices? I saw a forumer try to sell a pair of Pelvicachromis pulcher for $30, but receive no interest. He said he bought the pair from C328. Could it be that C328 priced them wrongly? Or are the less than $2 price erroneous?

Would really appreciate it if someone can help me understand.  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------


## exotic_idiot

Those $2 ones normally comes only males... Like those steel blue which looks like apisto only comes in all males..
So far only C328 always has Nigerian Red, i think they only have that in their stock...
Last year, biotope also came in some but now no more..
Westie quite less people keeping them i think... :Roll Eyes:

----------

